# ASA Scoring Ring Sizes



## prodeerhunting.

What size is the 12 and 14 rings on the McKenzie targets that are used for the ASA tournaments?

My club has several older Mckenzie targets that we are going to use this year and need to put the proper size circles on them so that we are consistent with the ASA rules.

Thanks,
Matt Barlow


----------



## TANC

Depends on the target.


----------



## prodeerhunting.

Understood....

Is it the size of the center ring that determines the size of the 12 and 14?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

I have seen this question before. From what I understand the dimensions are listed on mckenzie's webpage.


----------



## prodeerhunting.

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> I have seen this question before. From what I understand the dimensions are listed on mckenzie's webpage.


I sent mckenzie an email and asked them, they said that there are different sizes for IBO and ASA????

I also looked on the Mckenzie website for this info. before asking. Seems like someone should be able to answer the question.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

It does vary from target to target. Sorry I cant help more.


----------



## TANC

I've never seen any numbers. But it does vary. Even the new McKenzies with replaceable sections have smaller rings than the older style targets. ASA is going to those now and making it tough on us. It's as responsible as anything in keeping scores lower.


----------



## ramboarhunter

On several new Mckenzie centers we recieved recently the asa 12 ring fit between the ibo 11 ring and the 10 ring. I am not sure but I believe the 14 ring is the same size as the 12 ring. Hope this helps.
Charlie


----------



## prodeerhunting.

ramboarhunter said:


> On several new Mckenzie centers we recieved recently the asa 12 ring fit between the ibo 11 ring and the 10 ring. I am not sure but I believe the 14 ring is the same size as the 12 ring. Hope this helps.
> Charlie


Exactly as I was thinking. The 12s are tangent to the 11 and the 10 ring. 14's same as 12s.


----------



## Sniper1

The trouble is the ten rings vary in size also. One one deer theymay be 4 1/4", on another 4 1/2". Different targets have different sizes, and the 11, 12, and 14's vary. The center IBO ring is about 2" on medium and large deer targets, and the ASA 12 is about the same, when you factor in the bevel of the line itself.
I measure a few deer 14's in the next few days, and let you know if they are the same size as the 11's.


----------



## prodeerhunting.

Sniper1 said:


> The trouble is the ten rings vary in size also. One one deer theymay be 4 1/4", on another 4 1/2". Different targets have different sizes, and the 11, 12, and 14's vary. The center IBO ring is about 2" on medium and large deer targets, and the ASA 12 is about the same, when you factor in the bevel of the line itself.
> I measure a few deer 14's in the next few days, and let you know if they are the same size as the 11's.


I would be willing to bet that the distance from the 10 ring to the IBO 11 ring would be the dia. of the 12 and 14 ring.


----------



## Sniper1

prodeerhunting. said:


> I would be willing to bet that the distance from the 10 ring to the IBO 11 ring would be the dia. of the 12 and 14 ring.


We shall see.


----------



## bhtr3d

Re: 12 & 14 ring size for tournaments? 
« Reply #5 on: Today at 01:34:50 PM » 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
you might be able to help us on this one - 

This is from an earlier post that you made (see we all DO pay attention..haha)

There is a standard size for the scoring areas based on the size of the target (small, medium, large) thee are 3 different deminsionsforthe scoring ring sets.

SCORING RING DIMENSIONS:
All measurements are based on the outermost dimension of the scoring ring
including the molded depression. To hand cut these rings, you would need a
pipe with an outside dimension (O.D.) equal to the dimension shown.

Target Size Large Medium
Small

10-Ring Size (O.D.) 5.250" 4.625"
4.000"

Pro-12 Size (O.D.) 1.875" 1.750" 
1.625"

14-Ring Size (O.D.) 1.625" 1.500"
1.375"

PRO-12 PLACEMENT:
The Pro-12 will be in the lower back half of the 10-ring touching the edge
of the 10-ring and an imaginary line bisecting the center of the 10-ring. 

14-RING PLACEMENT:
The placement of the 14-ring will be in the upper rear half of the 8-ring.
It will be touching the 8-ring and an imaginary line drawn from the top of
the 10-ring toward the 8-ring. This will position the 14-ring above and to
the rear of the 10-ring. (Exceptions will be made on an animal like the
standing bear, where there is more room below the 10-ring for placement.) 

*This was before the mfg change:*

Basicly the made the 10 ring a little bigger to fit the two 12 rings and ibo11 t fit inside of the 10 ring.


----------



## Sniper1

So the 10 iring on the "Universal Scoring" vital by McKenzie is not quite the same as the IBO or ASA Vital was when they only had the individual scoring styles?
That clears it all up for me now.
I notice on the McKenzie Website image for the Universal Scoring that the 12's are a little outside the 10, but on the actual targets they fit just perfectly.

Screw it. 1 1/2 or 1 3/4 for all improvised 14 rings on medium or large targets. "Club Rules Apply" should cover any questions or concerns.


----------



## bhtr3d

Sniper1 said:


> So the 10 iring on the "Universal Scoring" vital by McKenzie is not quite the same as the IBO or ASA Vital was when they only had the individual scoring styles?
> That clears it all up for me now.
> I notice on the McKenzie Website image for the Universal Scoring that the 12's are a little outside the 10, but on the actual targets they fit just perfectly.
> 
> Screw it. 1 1/2 or 1 3/4 for all improvised 14 rings on medium or large targets. "Club Rules Apply" should cover any questions or concerns.



They added about another 1/2in in dia. to take in all 3 rings inside of the 10 ring.


----------



## PSE ROGUE

ramboarhunter said:


> On several new Mckenzie centers we recieved recently the asa 12 ring fit between the ibo 11 ring and the 10 ring. I am not sure but I believe the 14 ring is the same size as the 12 ring. Hope this helps.
> Charlie


the 14s are bigger than the 12s


----------



## Sniper1

PSE ROGUE said:


> the 14s are bigger than the 12s


No, look at post 12. Each size indicated is that ring, and the diameters are from large targets to small ones. But since it is improvised, what the hell? Give them a 1 1/2 inch 14 ring.


----------



## Silverstar723

tagged\


----------



## Garceau

Don't tag a 6 year old post. Scoring rings in ASA are all same size now regardless of target size


----------



## BubbaDean1

All of the McKenzie targets that are in the ASA mix have the same size 10 ring. They are 5" in diameter. This allowed for the removal of the connector between the 12 & 11. I believe the remaining non ASA McKenzies have the smaller 10 rings.


----------



## Bo Bob

So they enlarged the 10 ring some to take away the connector lines on the 10-12. I was wondering which changed.


----------



## Garceau

Enlarged on some, shrunk on others

12 rings all the same size now too


----------

